# Γιαλός ή γυαλός;



## evgenia11 (May 12, 2016)

Ποιο είναι το σωστό;;


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2016)

Καλημέρα, Ευγενία, καλωσόρισες.

Ο _γιαλός_ είναι η σωστή ορθογραφία, από τον _αιγιαλό_. Και το _γυαλί_ από την _ύαλο_.


----------

